# What have you done for your GSD?



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

For my doggies I have:
bought a truck so they can ride in the back,
disregarded religious ideas (although I feel guilty about it sometimes and I still have one 'prayer' room where the doggies haven't entered),
have subjected my parents/family to my doggies (but they're happy about it, see?)








come home early from work,
taken a day off of work for them,
disregarded frivolous stuff (clothes are a weakness ) so I can save up for classes...
don't go out of town...unless they can come with....
....to be continued

What are some of the things you do/have done for your doggies?


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Are we spoiling them?*

Lets see;

1. Elevated dog beds with extra padding
2. Fenced an entire acre of the back yard
3. Bought a special "animal hair" vacume (Used often)
4. Provide grain free food that is more expensive than others
5. Provide food supplements
6. Coordinate travel so as to ensure someone is home with them
7. Toys and covers for vehicle travel
8. Making special time for training and play, wait that one is for me.
9. Significant $ for surgery and vet care
I guess I could go on, but the list of what they do for me is a lot more fun and so much longer!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We just spent 3 days at an AWSA show and spent well over $1000 to get and be there. All of that so both dogs could embarrass me in the ring. (Annie stood backward facing left rather than to the right a few times. ) Oh, and I did line dancing with Annie. 

Biggest expense besides that was buying an SUV last year to haul them around in.

We've removed all carpeting from the house because I hate the dog smell it seems to hold on to. Covered our nice new furniture so they can lay on it, should have just kept the old stuff. 

They eat better than we do and we only travel if they can come with us. My kids never had it so good, lol!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

•	Drive him 100 miles a week to training = time away from my son
•	Bought him a brand new freezer for his raw food
•	Spend crazy amount of $$ on leash/toys/training tools etc
•	Spend time training every night
•	Time/Money spent on preparing his raw food/vitamin mix
•	Include him in military re-enactment/ car shows


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I bought a house with a big yard near the hiking trails.... enough said.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Just today:
To adjust to longer working hours, I installed a doggie door in our sunroom, against my husbands wishes because he thinks they will trash the room. I can't leave them in the house for almost 10 hours without "me" worrying and stressing if they have to go potty.
It was so funny giving them a few quick lessons before I left this morning. I went outside and called them to come thru, all 3 stuck thier head thru the opening...maybe I should go home now....


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess the real question is "What *won't *we do for our GSD's?":crazy:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> I guess the real question is "What *won't *we do for our GSD's?":crazy:


I refuse to sniff their butts when they greet me at the door.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I refuse to sniff their butts when they greet me at the door.


bahahahaha:rofl:


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Where do I start and it's only been 5 months:

I've been car shopping since the day I brought her home as of right now any "roadtrips" planned consist of my boyfriend and myself as she claims the back seat. I have yet to find "the" car yet.
I spent hours online researching just the right food to switch her to.
Have trained in the freezing cold pouring rain because it doesn't feel right missing a class.
Am now awake by 5am instead of 7am so she can get in her morning walk and I don't feel guilty about leaving her alone all day.
Any visits to my family (out of town) now all start with the question: Can I bring Gaia?
My Friday night social life has now turned into lets go to the dogpark and play for a few hours.
Moving out of my lovely apartment into a house so she has a yard (this benefits me too, I'm glad it was her that pushed me to make the move)
I became one of "those" dog people that my friends make fun of. It doesn't bother me and I always snicker when they comment on how she's so good for being just a puppy. It doesn't just happen over night.
This is all rewarded by nightly snuggles and undivided attention during training class (the treats in my pocket may have something to do with it but I keep telling myself otherwise)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Anything for them BUT that! LOL ( The butt sniffing that is.)


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

At the time I got my dog - was for my dad. Brought him home for a one week trial to see if he was right for my dad. Decided he was too much dog for him (aging and sick, my dad) - too young. Was to be returned to prior owner.

My BF made the mistake of saying "well if we decide to keep him will need a bigger place"...Yee Haa!!!!

So, couple, 3,4,5 months go by...I worked from home so doggie was with all day. Wouldn't leave my side - BF tried to coax him from me when in bathroom to no avail. Started getting jealous and never contributed to expennces (deadbeat), anyhow...in one of our many spats, I told him that he wasn't doing enough to help and that our fights were not good for the dog.

He said "Well...get rid of him then!"

So...I got rid of the BF instead. Easiest decision I ever made and we have been happily living together for 7yrs. now...BF only lasted 2.5.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bear GSD said:


> I guess the real question is "What *won't *we do for our GSD's?":crazy:


No kidding!

- Bought a house with fenced yard and dog-friendly flooring and layout.
- Bought a van that is basically a kennel/dog supply outlet on wheels.
- Found a husband who will let me have GSDs.
- Pay extra for family vacations so we can have a pet-friend accommodation.
- Keep a job I'm rather apathetic about because it gives me flexibility in emergencies (I can run home and let sick dogs out or go to the vet) and paid vacation I use for dog competitions.
- Sacrifice my weekends to be away from my family (and getting crap from said family for doing so) so that I can train and compete.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have seriously considered a career change so I can spend more time training and traveling to trials.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

What I haven't done is get rid of my minivan and gotten a smaller SUV/crossover. I keep the behemouth van because it's more comfortable for Scarlett to ride in. 

Yeah, I'm drawing the line at butt sniffing too (Scarlett would disagree...she would tell you that I check her "shop" all the time...but I am NOT sniffing it!)


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> disregarded religious ideas (although I feel guilty about it sometimes and I still have one 'prayer' room where the doggies haven't entered),
> have subjected my parents/family to my doggies (but they're happy about it, see?)


That is a pretty significant sacrifice IMO. Pretty cool. You must love doggies!! I love it. 

I've met a number of people due to religious or cultural beliefs that will go nowhere near dogs. Always disheartens me but I understand. 

I tell my BF, whatever we do, we got to think of the dog. I use to hear a heavy sigh but now he thinks of the dog when we plan things. Ha.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

*Tore out our carpet and replaced with tiled floors
*Forgone vacations
*Forgone places we could have gone but the dogs were with us (Lake Shasta for one)
*Stayed up nights
*Slept on couch (for the dog that I can't stand, but he's my son's dog)
*We could be millionaires with the money spent on food, vet bills, coats, collars, toys...you know, dog stuff...
*Always buy a pickup, and equip it with a canopy.
*crates in my kitchen where there could be space, or a table, or...anything but crates
*We don't have family come over much anymore...or company period!
*the list could go on.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

sold my car and bought a big Mercedes SUV that gets 15 miles to the gallon and takes premium unleaded gas only,so he could ride comfortably.
I have my house, that I have lived in for 24 years on the market so that we can buy one with a bigger, fenced yard for the dog.
Buy him the most expensive food I can afford. 
turned down vacations so I wouldn't have to leave him.
left parties early so he wouldn't have to stay home alone for long.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

They got their own room in the house. They got a pool to swim in, they got a fast car with custom crates so we get to train, track and trial safely. They go hunting, fishing and boating with the family. All in all they pretty much got everything. In return we get uncontitional love and protection for the family.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Today:
Day 2 of the new "doggie door" 
To help them get the idea after realizing no one went outside thru the doggie door yesterday. I used the doggie door to go in/out of the house this morning.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

AJT said:


> That is a pretty significant sacrifice IMO. Pretty cool. You must love doggies!! I love it.
> 
> I've met a number of people due to religious or cultural beliefs that will go nowhere near dogs. Always disheartens me but I understand.
> 
> I tell my BF, whatever we do, we got to think of the dog. I use to hear a heavy sigh but now he thinks of the dog when we plan things. Ha.


Thanks  I do have to admit it's difficult and I get lonely and confused from time to time. 

I feel you about planning things around the doggies. Vacations, family visits, or simply going to to the grocery store. I've created a bubble around myself and my doggies. It's almost unhealthy because I don't get out much nor do people come over!!!


----------



## Gail S (Sep 26, 2012)

I love this story!!!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

kiya said:


> Today:
> Day 2 of the new "doggie door"
> To help them get the idea after realizing no one went outside thru the doggie door yesterday. I used the doggie door to go in/out of the house this morning.


LOL...do you have a vid of this? and perhaps the dogs - puzzled? I get a mental image of them conspiring to contact david lettermen for "stupid human tricks" segment  (no offence)


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

kiya said:


> Today:
> Day 2 of the new "doggie door"
> To help them get the idea after realizing no one went outside thru the doggie door yesterday. I used the doggie door to go in/out of the house this morning.


Kiya, how do you know they never went through yesterday?


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> LOL...*do you have a vid of this*? and perhaps the dogs - puzzled? I get a mental image of them conspiring to contact david lettermen for "stupid human tricks" segment  (no offence)


Oh no, all things of this sort are totally out of view from anyones view! Although neighbors probably heard weird sounds as I crawled thru, good thing I got the extra large opening. The funny thing is the are getting the idea, Kiya is the best she will always go thru first. But all 3 seem to think they have to paw first.
Yesterday was the best with all 3 heads sticking thru. I envisioned then getting stuck and tearing the door down. Maybe it was a good thing they didn't try to go out yesterday.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I am disrupting my career in order to go home to my dog. Well, working 13-20 hours in an office isn't worth it at my age.

Also gave up on a personal life for him. Well, it wasn't working out anyway.

On the other hand, he's getting me out of the house for walks, runs, and hikes much more than I used to go.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Kiya, how do you know they never went through yesterday?


My assumption and everyone had to go potty. They seem to need encouragement to use the door right now. Over the weekend I will see what they do.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

kiya said:


> Today:
> Day 2 of the new "doggie door"
> To help them get the idea after realizing no one went outside thru the doggie door yesterday. I used the doggie door to go in/out of the house this morning.


I think we have a winner.

:wild: that is absolutely hilarious. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Left my friends baby shower early so I could let my puppy out. Actually I ditch a lot of people in favour of my pup, now that I think about it 

Spend a gazillion dollars on the best food I can find, toys, treats, daycare, training etc. when my shoes have holes in them. lol

Avoid places I can't take my dog with me.

I'm now considering breaking my lease to get a bigger vehicle.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Left my friends baby shower early so I could let my puppy out. Actually I ditch a lot of people in favour of my pup, now that I think about it
> D


I left couple of weddings early where I'm the maid of honor to let the dog out. And this is all for a little peke. For the GSD, I've yet to attend a wedding but have forfeited one because of her and cut a lot of things short also so I can go home and see what she's doing. 

We're a bunch of crazy dog people!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Took the trash to the land fill and saw a deflated basket ball all by itself. Took it home, cleaned it and it is WD's favorite toy. Hubby rolling his eyes. He has given up a long time ago, that's why we are still together.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What haven't I done is more like it! 

Although the way I figure it, I've saved thousands in not being heavily medicated and in therapy! LOL. 

They have a better life than most peoples children. It's almost sad, but I cannot imagine my life without them and I will not know life without them. I was given the job for lack of a better word of being their caregiver and that is exactly what I will be. No matter how much I do for them it will never repay the rewards that they give me.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

There is almost nobody I'd rather hang out with than my dog. I get tired of people after a while, but I never get tired of my dog. She's the bestest! 

Even this morning I was feeling sad. My mom has cancer and we moved her into a hospice last night. My puppy sat next to me, sat up on her bum and put her front paws across my lap and gave me kisses.  

PS. Yes, I'd like a doggy door demonstration video please!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, I just thought of something I've given up since getting my dog - and it's a big one!

I no longer wear makeup!!  I just don't have the time or energy to put my face on in the morning anymore, so I go to work looking like my scary makeupless self.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't have a GSD yet... But in anticipation of getting one, someday in the future, I have been working on building strength in my arms and back.  I am also trying to walk every day, get in shape and such so that I can be ready for all exercise requirements.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I have drove a mini van since I got my license (at 19) despite wanting a better looking vehicle because they fit better in it. 

Instead of going to bars on my birthdays, I go on "adventures" (fields, beach, trails, etc) with the pups. 

I slept on a broken mattress on the floor when my whole bed broke because I had to pay for a surgery for Skylar.
When I saved up enough money, I bought a queen sized bed instead of twin so they'd fit on it, too.

I would do anything for my 2 pups =)


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh its a long long list- but here are a few

-Traded in my brand new Roush Mustang for a friggin Kia Sorrento to haul her around in

-Divorced husband when he decided to "beat" dog for eating her poo (wasn't the only reason of course)

-Bough a house when buying a condo or townhouse would have been cheaper so she could have a yard

-Fenced yard for her

-drive an hour every weekend for training classes. 

-Almost all of my friends now are GSD owners- those that don't like my dog don't get that much attention anymore (if any).

-Buying her another GSD puppy (i am now a foster failure) because she is too lonely without her

-Buy the most expensive grain free food i can afford

- I know all restaraunts in the area that let us eat outside with the dog

hmmm. that's all for now!


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

-Have spent about 5K in the first year on vet bills
-Food cost right now 400/month
-Ate some ZD food to show her how "good" it was
-Won't travel unless she can go with me
-Which leads to extra $ to pay pet fee at hotels
-Turn down social times with people because don't want to miss our evening time together
-Turned the back seat of my car into a dog zone which means no people passengers in there
-Walk miles/day on bad knees and hips to get her enough exercise
-Will only meet friends at restaurants who allow dogs on patios
-Refuse to be gone more than 3 hours at a time because hate to have her crated longer than that


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got our first SUV this year so we could get a GSD
Bought a 1 story house 5 years ago for our dogs, just in case we have HD
Try to have one non-dog weekend a month - which means the rest are dog weekends


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice, very nice.



DWP said:


> Lets see;
> 
> 1. Elevated dog beds with extra padding
> 2. Fenced an entire acre of the back yard
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

first thing i did was to make sure my dog was well
trained and socialized. after that i do what all good 
owners do.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I rub her tummy, give her toy frogs, gave her hot dogs and brush her teeth everyday ! 

She gives me kisses for this so I must be doing something right .


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i gave up our 21st wedding anniv. celebrations! all because my dearest husband found some tickets for all of us to go to NJ to visit MY family and celebrate last min! this during Xmas. we got married on the 25th of dec. do you think any pet boarding facliities would accomadate us LAST MIN?!!! no! so i stayed back while he and kids went to my fam.in NJ to celebrate our anniv!. i did not regret it one bit cause just the thought that my princess would have to spend time alone in some last min. suspect boarding facility would have just driven me crazy!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Wait you have a dog you can't stand?!?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Turned the AC down for my 'hot natured' dogs so that they can be comfortable in the house.

I decided against buying a Mustang Shelby and instead bought something the dogs would be comfortable in.

Special orthopedic beds 

And the list goes on and on....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's nice to see how well everybody takes care of their
dog/dogs.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Got our first SUV this year so we could get a GSD


Ok see, you're smarter than I am. I've got 1-1/2 years left on my lease for my car and I'm not sure my pup won't outgrow it! :/

Oh another thing, when I have a shower my dog lays on the bath mat. So now I have to throw a towel on the floor to stand on when I get out of the shower, because heaven forbid I move my dog out of the way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what kind of car do you have? have you tried a hammock?



blackshep said:


> Ok see, you're smarter than I am. I've got 1-1/2 years left on my lease for my car and
> 
> >>>> I'm not sure my pup won't outgrow it! <<<< :/
> 
> Oh another thing, when I have a shower my dog lays on the bath mat. So now I have to throw a towel on the floor to stand on when I get out of the shower, because heaven forbid I move my dog out of the way.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I now go with my husband to his lease on many weekends....and stay the night in a old farm house with no hot water (or shower) just because my dogs love it there. It's like camping for wimps. 

Although we own 2 ATVs (4-wheelers), we purchased an additional UTV (JD Gator) that has an extra bench seat that folds down and a cargo area so we can bring the dogs with us. (Talk about insane.) Hubby laid down a non-slip mat on said areas so the dogs don't slip when they jump in and/or out of the UTV. If ever my dogs get lost, all I have to do is start that thing up and they'll come running. Does that count as 100% recall?

We built a pond so Hondo has a way to exercise his bad leg. We built a fence around the pond to include an acre plus of land so the dogs can run and play and not worry about being trampled by the horses. 

Hubby missed opening day of bow season so he could accompany me to a dog function. _That_ was a major sacrifice...I think he would have rather sniffed his butt.....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Im still going in/out thru the doggie door. Lakota is going in on her own but the 2 older dogs still think they need permission to go out.
I felt bad I had to make a stop after work and I could tell they didn't go out yesterday.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I turned the back seat of my car into a station wagon..plywood, 4x4's and carpeted it so she will be comfy..I have had my entire family turn against me, which is why I love my dog best! Way lots of money on leashes, toys she won't play with..Same on vacations, only go where she can go with me..Training I couldn't afford...I have been blessed with her good health so that has never been an issue..Gosh, I guess my whole world revolves around my GSD..They sure do get into your heart...jan


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

kiya said:


> Im still going in/out thru the doggie door. Lakota is going in on her own but the 2 older dogs still think they need permission to go out.
> I felt bad I had to make a stop after work and I could tell they didn't go out yesterday.


that could lose its funny fast. for you I mean. 

Do you make them sit and wait before you go in/out of normal doors? Maybe that behavior is carrying over. What about luring them through and throwing a party when they go through without you.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I cater to my dog's different bowel movements when I could care less about my own...seriously, I was thinking about this the other day. Anytime Yager's stools look loose I add pumpkin/chicken and rice/etc. When my stools are loose I thank my lucky stars and go on with my day. lol


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

We just finished rearranging our entire bedroom so we can fit in the monstrous crate she will reside in. Had to ensure there was proper traffic flow for us and the pup and room for me to sleep beside it... or maybe in it if I don't stop buying stuff.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

For Xena? Or all the dogs I have had over the years? Lets go with Xena for now. In 6 months I have.....

Purchased a crate.
Taken her to the vet XXX times I am probably around $1000 now
Taken her to 12 weeks of obedience training
Taken her to Petsmart and/or dog park everyweekend
Taken her to the cabin everytime I go.
Take her to outdoor events when appropriate.
I go home everyday for lunch to let her out

I am sure there is more but thats all I can think of now.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> We just finished rearranging our entire bedroom so we can fit in the monstrous crate she will reside in. Had to ensure there was proper traffic flow for us and the pup and room for me to sleep beside it... or maybe in it if I don't stop buying stuff.


 It is rather interesting how large and cumbersome they are.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sewed up holes in the furniture and hid it from my husband.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

jeliya said:


> *that could lose its funny fast*. for you I mean.
> 
> *Do you make them sit and wait before you go in/out of normal doors?* Maybe that behavior is carrying over. What about luring them through and throwing a party when they go through without you.


Believe me it has definately lost it's funny! 
No I don't make them wait. I don't think the older dogs like having to pick up thier hind legs to get thru. This is week 2 so I am hoping if they really need to go potty they will.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't given up on him just because he's a total psycho.

I have had to build my life around his bad temperament. And will have to until he dies.

I feed him and give him a safe place to sleep and a home. 

And I love him.
I think that's enough.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Taken him to 2 different 6-week obedience classes 
2. Extra time and money that go into feeding him a raw diet, and bought a freezer to accommodate this 
3. Planning vacations for the dog (and my friends dogs to get together) 
4. Highly considered moving out of my apartment and purchasing a house with a yard


----------



## BWCA Shepherd (Oct 3, 2012)

*What have we done*

It's interesting to see all the things others do for their GSD's. 

My current GSD had his second TTA surgery (other leg) for torn acl this spring. Is it bad that I say I will recover that titanium his time comes! He is worth every penny!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I lived with and cared for a totally psychotic dog for many, many years.
Bought a house with a huge fenced in yard for the dogs.. the rest of the house? UGH!
Bought a king sized bed so there was room for everyone.
Countless money spent on vet bills.
Got pet insurance for my new guy with 'major medical'. I don't have health ins.
Have had to move past my pain and illness to carry new guy down the stairs off the deck ten plus times a day... and walk him...and play with him... he makes me half forget my pain.
I've skipped work in the past to stay home with sick or injured dogs
I COOK for Grim...which is a running joke here because I don't cook for anyone else, including myself. 
I drive an old Suburban to have room for dog crates and dogs (and birds)
I bought a camper with a particular lay out so we can 'vacation' without ever having to board. 
Orthopedic bed for our old mutt
I won't leave dogs behind to go to visit family
Both my dogs have special 'signage' on my truck-which include their names
I'm trying to get my wife to find a job in another area with better clubs and more training places for Grim
Grim eats good quality stew beef and veggies while we eat hot dogs 
I've taken more pics of my dogs than my kids
I bought my pug 'jammies' last winter because she was too cold at night..as well as a couple of jackets for when she goes outside in the cold. 
My pug wakes me up at night wanting me to hold her like a baby and kiss on her, and I do


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Slept in my truck for my doggies


----------

